# Watery/cloudy poop



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Noddy my dove has had watery and now cloudy poop for a while now (about a month). I searched the forums and gave him sulfa for a week but it apparently didn't work. His poop is fine sometimes but he stands by the water a lot and plays with it, and when he does that his poop becomes watery. What could it be? I haven't changed anything in his diet and apart from that he seems fine, bowing and cooing and eating. 

I took a picture of his poops a while back (hope it's clear). Today his poop was cloudy. Now the dark part is a light/pale brown (stringy looking even)and sometimes the white stuff isn't even there, just water. Please help, I would hate to lose Noddy!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he drank too much water, my pigeons have water poops from time to time, esp after bathing as they drink more out of the pan. I would back up the sulfa drug with organic apple cider vinegar in the water for a few days.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Phew! for a while there I was dreading the worst. Thanks Spirit! You always come through quickly 

He does drink a lot, spends a lot of time by the water dish playing with it and drinking. Maybe because it's getting pretty hot here now. I will give him some ACV like you suggested. BTW I have another senegal now as a companion for him and they're doing fine. Don't know if it's a he or a she though. Poor Lucky, still miss him tremendously 

Here's Noddy's new friend, we named him/her "Sossees" meaning sausage as she grew VERY fast. The date on the camera is off.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a cute dove. I love doves, they are so precious.

Reti


----------

